# Soil Test- high magn, sulfur, calcium



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I'm wondering if this is the reason my micros might be low. Could they be bound up bc of the high levels of sulfur, magnesium, calcium? Any ideas on how to decrease?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

The test measured the absolute level of these nutrients, not whether they are available to the plant so if it says you are low then you are low no matter what your pH is. If you want it to decrease just quit adding more, if you have a calcium-rich soil there may be nothing you can do, but foliar applications can make sure there are plenty of nutrients in the plant tissues even if the soil is lacking.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> The test measured the absolute level of these nutrients, not whether they are available to the plant so if it says you are low then you are low no matter what your pH is. If you want it to decrease just quit adding more, if you have a calcium-rich soil there may be nothing you can do, but foliar applications can make sure there are plenty of nutrients in the plant tissues even if the soil is lacking.


BIG thanks! So, what are your thoughts on test kits vs tests like University Extension Offices?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@nwga_lawn I really prefer to send it to a local soil lab, and the method of calculation matters too. If you can get your P and K in a decent spot and pH in any acceptable range it should be easy to manage just visually looking at the grass and adjusting nutrient plans based on that.


----------

